# Why woodworking at 2AM isn't a great idea



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Had a little insomnia a week or so ago. I decided to continue to strip and sand some dining room chairs that I've been working on for months it seems. Anyways, I use a foam brush to apply the not so green stripper. Came back out to scrape the chair after 15 minutes. Being the genius I am, I decided I'd sit on the foam brush on the floor as I scraped. I'm sure you can figure how that played out. I'm glad everyone was asleep as I don't know if I could explain coming in the house from the garage without pants. My wife always said I love my tools too much!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I really don't want to visualize this. But practice safe woodworking and finishing.

Nice story. As Mark DeCou has been writing. You need a story with all of our furniture. I guess you have one for this job. LOL


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

Having trouble sleeping?? Try planning out in your head, in detail, your next project or two, you'll be asleep in no time..


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I play tennis in my head when I have insomnia. I fall asleep in a about 10 seconds.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

do you win? Next time I can't sleep I'll play a little tennis with Tom. They might think we were Indians, Tom-Tom


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

LOL, I play golf, errr… pasture pool to fall asleep. Reading the CDL drivers testing manual works well as well.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Geez - don't any of you guys knit? That will put you to sleep faster than fishing without a baited hook.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm glad all you lost was your pants in this 2 a.m. adventure. I'll make a note to never sit on a foam brush full of not so green stripper. 8^(


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry, I tried to post a couple of pictures. I'll try again after some research.


----------

